# Where to buy Harrison's Banana Brunch in the UK



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I've just recently got into making my own rat mix and it's going really well. I found a local pet shop that sold banana brunch, and it was even discounted so I bought two bags! A few months down the line and I need more banana brunch, but the pet shop has stopped selling it...so I go onto pet-supermarket where I got my dog kibble, and I realise why the banana brunch was going so cheap in the first place - apparently it's not good to feed rabbits a muesli mix anymore. None of my local pet shops are with suppliers who distribute this food either. As far as I see it, my only option is rat rations, which I guess is okay, but their shipping is super expensive, so just wondered if anyone else knew of any other online retailers of this food?


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

http://www.blendbetter.co.uk/Produc...981waApdt8P8HAQ&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

Is that any good? I'm not sure whats expensive and not expensive for it? D:


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Ratrations stocks it.  http://www.ratrations.com/harrisons-banana-brunch-p-512.html

EDIT - Should have read more carefully - lol sorry!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

i get mine from rat rations, most of the online supermarkets are stopping doing it because of how rubbish it is for rabbits (they do better on pelleted foods). I just hope they dont stop making it or even better relable it as a rat food, its better than most rat foods out there.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! Looks like rat rations is the new supplier for me!

I'll check out that other link as well, but I'm on holiday at the moment and the wifi here won't open that page for some reason >.>


----------

